# 95 maxima misfire code correction P1325 is P1320



## alesv (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a 95 maxima v6 3000 the car started to mis firing at lower rpms scan for codes and got mis fire #4, knocksensor p0325, and purge vavle p0443. The mis fire 4 is not there now but the computer was resetted before I got to it. So I replaced plugs no help. I unplug the coils one by one and # 4 had no change. So I switch coils with # 6 and a P1320 came up (ignition or misfire) however # 6 bogged when I unpluged the coil and #4 remained the same. I switch the coils back and erased the codes now p1320 is gone. Out of curiosity I upluged #4 and got no p1320 then #6 and it came back up. I also unplugged the injectors 2,,4,6, and #4 didn't bogged down. I also check for power in the coil and injector wips with a test light and got power to both. Where do I start?
Thanks In advanced
Vinnie


----------



## alesv (Aug 12, 2010)

*re miss fire*

all those views and no replies. Anyway it was the injector. Tested it for ohms had none replaced and fix.
Thanks anyway Vinnie


----------

